

T-Mobile internals confirm Samsung is holding the Android update hostage  - jokermatt999
http://androidspin.com/2011/01/12/breaking-t-mobile-internals-confirm-samsung-is-holding-the-android-world-hostage/

======
jokermatt999
I wonder if this will open a market for "update guaranteed" Android phones.
It's sorely needed, in my opinion. While updating older phones might lower the
value of newer ones, if a company promises (and delivers) timely updates to
their phones, it lowers the other company's phones' values in comparison.

